# Filter



## noiDEAL (Dec 13, 2009)

i have a 10 gallon tank with slate rock and bottom gravel and 3 fake plants, looking for best filter gph i can get. is 200gph filter to much current for 2 Cichlids?


----------



## fishcity (Dec 13, 2009)

what type of filter...aquaclear is a great filter.. current is a good thing but you dont wanna end up with a washing machine in there,,


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

2 cichlids in a 10 gallon?


----------



## fishcity (Dec 13, 2009)

may wanna get a larger tank.. your gonna have all sorst af problems when they get bigger...


----------



## JouteiMike (Oct 7, 2006)

What type of cichlids?

I can already tell you a 10 gallon tank is way too small. I hope you plan on upgrading to at least a 30-55 gallon tank.


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

i hate how when someone says they have blah blah fish in a small tank everyone freaks about the size...


as long as they are babys/juviniles you wont have any issues at all, as far as your gph goes 200 will be good with your weekly 25% w/c


----------



## jmlampert23 (Oct 21, 2009)

MoneyMitch said:


> i hate how when someone says they have blah blah fish in a small tank everyone freaks about the size...
> 
> 
> as long as they are babys/juviniles you wont have any issues at all, as far as your gph goes 200 will be good with your weekly 25% w/c


 
i agree with this entire post. 2 baby cichlids, no water what exact species they are will do fine in this 10 gallon tank with a filter pumping 200 GPH. the aquaclear filter is a very good piece of equipment. 

also obviously depending on the species of cichlid you have you will probably have to upgrade the size of your tank at some point but right now you will be fine. you will not have to upgrade for a while probably a better part of a year or more


----------



## fishcity (Dec 13, 2009)

i agree with mitch...but they tend to grow fast and catch you off guard...


----------



## JouteiMike (Oct 7, 2006)

There's no way to possibly know if they are juveniles or not based on the information given, and so far I have seen 2 references that they are babies or juveniles. Why do you assume that? I can list all kinds of issues with any fish being housed in a 10 gallon, and the bad outweigh the good - regardless if the fish are juveniles or not. Few species can be kept in a 10g for a long duration, but for the most part it should definitely be a temporary residence.

We should be trying to steer new members in the right direction by giving the best possible advice and suggestions. Disregarding the filter, I see some problems with the situation.

More information on type of cichlids, size, how long the aquarium has been set up should be addressed for the best advice.


----------



## noiDEAL (Dec 13, 2009)

there babies just wanted to know good filter size for now i got a 75 yo


----------



## fishcity (Dec 13, 2009)

200 will definatly do the job....what do you plan to use on the 75 for filtration?


----------



## stephanieleah (Oct 31, 2009)

most of my fish are juveniles and babies and for now my 30 gal is large enough, but I know eventually i will need to upgrade. while i'm not stressing about that now, i always appreciate feedback about points i may not have considered, being a new member and fishkeeper myself. i agree about steering new members in the right direction and money has a good point about maybe addressing the filter issue (the original question) and the size issue (since we do want to bring up tank size as the member may not have been aware of the fish potentially outgrowing the tank).


----------



## noiDEAL (Dec 13, 2009)

noiDEAL said:


> there babies just wanted to know good filter size for now i got a 75 yo


 

dunno what happen with that post but yea there small, once there bigger gonna move them into my 75 gallon tank iam building at the moment.


----------



## noiDEAL (Dec 13, 2009)

fishcity said:


> 200 will definatly do the job....what do you plan to use on the 75 for filtration?


 
not sure yet i have the tank and stand. still have to order the rest. all ideals welcome.

so the 200gph wont over do the 10 gallon tank? 150 gph better?


----------



## noiDEAL (Dec 13, 2009)

also forgot to add i use a foam filter after the normal filter and before the bio wheels. so that slows the current a bit.


----------



## noiDEAL (Dec 13, 2009)

200B Penguin Bio-Wheel Filter or Penguin 150 Bio-Wheel Filter was my choices. i have a 100gph penguin bio-wheel mini filter atm. but thought the bigger bio-wheel would be better.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

noiDEAL said:


> 200B Penguin Bio-Wheel Filter or Penguin 150 Bio-Wheel Filter was my choices. i have a 100gph penguin bio-wheel mini filter atm. but thought the bigger bio-wheel would be better.


The 100 gph penguin ought to be quite sufficient. Turnng the water over 10x an hour is excellent filtration for a HOB, and since these fish are small I don't see a need for more. IMO the fish will outgrow their tank before they outgrow that filter. If you find the filter can't get the job done, a larger tank is probably way overdue.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

jmlampert23 said:


> i agree with this entire post. 2 baby cichlids, no water what exact species they are will do fine in this 10 gallon tank with a filter pumping 200 GPH. the aquaclear filter is a very good piece of equipment.
> 
> also obviously depending on the species of cichlid you have you will probably have to upgrade the size of your tank at some point but right now you will be fine. you will not have to upgrade for a while probably a better part of a year or more


 Statement is inaccurate. Depending on species of fish ,even babies can present problems in small tanks. Examples.. Two baby red devils,two baby green terrors,two baby jaguars,two baby jewel cichlids,I could go on.
Point is ,not all juvenile fish will get along in a small tank regardless of the filtration and or maint schedule. It is in my view,all about compatibilty,territory ,(Cichlids) and waste produced and the dilution capabilities and or lack thereof in smaller tanks. Many cichlids ,will outgrow small tanks in a matter of a few months assuming they are being fed properly and many will inflict serious damage while sparring for territory long before that .
ALWAYS best to inform those that larger tanks ,depending on species ,will be needed to relieve territorial activity, and or stress from same. Many folks SAY they are going to provide larger tanks but in reality,, this may or may not happen. Is how many of these fish wind up in lakes and streams from California,to Mexico, to Florida where they compete directly with native fishes for food. Nothing wrong, in fact it is in my view... The responsibilty of other hobbyist's to make clear what will be needed SOONER rather than later. Opinions vary.


----------



## noiDEAL (Dec 13, 2009)

1077 said:


> Statement is inaccurate. Depending on species of fish ,even babies can present problems in small tanks. Examples.. Two baby red devils,two baby green terrors,two baby jaguars,two baby jewel cichlids,I could go on.
> Point is ,not all juvenile fish will get along in a small tank regardless of the filtration and or maint schedule. It is in my view,all about compatibilty,territory ,(Cichlids) and waste produced and the dilution capabilities and or lack thereof in smaller tanks. Many cichlids ,will outgrow small tanks in a matter of a few months assuming they are being fed properly and many will inflict serious damage while sparring for territory long before that .
> ALWAYS best to inform those that larger tanks ,depending on species ,will be needed to relieve territorial activity, and or stress from same. Many folks SAY they are going to provide larger tanks but in reality,, this may or may not happen. Is how many of these fish wind up in lakes and streams from California,to Mexico, to Florida where they compete directly with native fishes for food. Nothing wrong, in fact it is in my view... The responsibilty of other hobbyist's to make clear what will be needed SOONER rather than later. Opinions vary.


 

these dont bother each other the have alot of hidden places etc. as said ealier i got a 75 gallon tank iam building for them atm. main reason for the 10 gallon is to give me time to build the 75 gallon tank and to make sure there healty. comeing from a pet smart you never know if the got something that made them sick. easier to clean a 10 gallon out or treat than a 75 gallon in my opion. cant understand why anyone would release these fish into a lake or river. i would sell mine first to another home.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Indeed,.smaller tanks are much easier to treat if treatment is reqiured. Water quality is also harder to maintain in smaller tanks.
The fish that wind up in lakes are often fish that are too large for most hobbyist's tanks and fish stores are often not inclined to take them for that reason.Would be great if they could all be adopted but many aren't.


----------



## JouteiMike (Oct 7, 2006)

Glad to see that things have cleared up in this thread. It was a very wise decision, noiDEAL, to quarantine the fish in a 10 gallon prior to putting them in your 75 gallon. Best of luck with the 75 and cichlids!

If you get a chance, post some pictures of your 75 build in the pictures section. I know many members, myself included, love seeing pictures of tank builds!


----------



## noiDEAL (Dec 13, 2009)

i went with the marineland penguin 150 and maineland 100watt heater with the light sensor for temp. looks and works great for this 10 gallon tank i got it set 1/4 way on the filter flow. i had the marineland penguin 100 but it was a mini version so the bio wheel was smaller. the 150 also has 2 filter slots in the pump tank and the bigger bio wheel. thanks for all the info guys.


----------

